# RAW Question - Whole Rabbit



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

After reading the dog food vs table food, I went to search the forum for all the RAW info. I have 3 dogs, a 70lb APBT, a 20lb Rat Terrier, and a 7 month old Anatolian Shepherd that I started on RAW, but had to quit....couldn't convince hubby that it was worth the money, but we have rabbits and considered breeding and selling to reptile shops, but wondered if anyone had fed whole raw rabbits (fur and all) if so...I am thinking I could go back to the leg quarters from wal-mart supplementing with rabbit, egg, rice, etc

Anyone done whole fur on rabbit?


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Laughter777 said:


> After reading the dog food vs table food, I went to search the forum for all the RAW info. I have 3 dogs, a 70lb APBT, a 20lb Rat Terrier, and a 7 month old Anatolian Shepherd that I started on RAW, but had to quit....couldn't convince hubby that it was worth the money, but we have rabbits and considered breeding and selling to reptile shops, but wondered if anyone had fed whole raw rabbits (fur and all) if so...I am thinking I could go back to the leg quarters from wal-mart supplementing with rabbit, egg, rice, etc
> 
> Anyone done whole fur on rabbit?


 Personally it was going to feed a rabbit to my dog,I'd skin it.But my beagles chase rabbits down all the time out in the field and eat them,haven't caused them any problems.They just peel the hide back.I bred some rabbits one summer but the things cost me more to feed them than they were worth.So from a healthy view point,I'm sure the rabbits are fine.From a cost viewpoint,they're not for me but maybe you've found a better deal on rabbit feed than I did.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i have fed a few to my dogs and they did fine with it they have to be hungry to eat fur and all. mine skin them them selves


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I personally wouldn't feed the hide to my dogs... I can't afford the vet bill if it causes a disruption in their guts.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well considering that when a dog catches squirrel or chipmunks or rabbitsthey eat the whole thing I don't think you would have to much trouble feeding rabbit to the dogs. I do think it would be costly.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Well considering that when a dog catches squirrel or chipmunks or rabbitsthey eat the whole thing I don't think you would have to much trouble feeding rabbit to the dogs. I do think it would be costly.


I do understand that they do eat the whole thing, but do you think it would be wise for a daily feeding regemine (sp)?


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I wouldn't be doing Rabbit daily, most likely weekly....would do mostly chicken as I raise them as well, anyone know anything about feeding whole feathers, feet, beaks and all or would it be best to skin them...my fear is my Anatolian is already a chicken killer (well play with to death, then eat what would attract a predator...its their nature) I worry about the APBT and the Rattie (who desires to be a chicken killer) associating the live ones with their food....I have been told if they are frozen and not moving they are different to the dog than a fresh walking/flying around one.....

I have read that variety is best, so would like to do mainly chicken since I have it (and if skinned is best, Wal Mart has it fairly cheap) with rabbit, beef, and cabrito (once the buck kids go to freezer camp) thrown in. I would also do brown rice, pureed veggies, and egg. I figure whole rabbit would cover the offal (I think thats the term I am thinking of....long day, goat broke a horn today...not pretty blood every where) (Offal is heart, liver, organs etc) needed once a week. And I get 50lbs of rabbit feed for $8 every 2 months and it feeds our petting zoo rabbits...figure if I am feeding them, perhaps they can feed my dogs on occassion....


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Cleaned I would highly recommend it!

I utilize Rabbit in my Raw rotation.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I do understand that they do eat the whole thing, but do you think it would be wise for a daily feeding regemine (sp)?


No I would not feed it daily. i assumed she was talking about once or twice a week at the most. If you are feeding a raw rabbit that is alot of meat. I really don't think the little dog would even eat that much meat at once.

To the op what tye of rabbit food do you feed? You need to make sure you are feeding top of the line chemical free feed.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes I was talking about once a week. I get all my feed from the coop and read all the labels, no by products, all alfalfa based. We feed chickens, dairy goats, horses, cows, peacocks, ducks, and rabbits from the coop....I am very particular about my livestock feeds.


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

I know many hunters that throw rabbits to their dogs after they're caught. The fur is fine, many do gut the rabbit first though. With wild rabbits you have to make sure to worm the dogs regularly but I'm not sure if you'd have that problem with hand raised ones.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I do my own fecal exams on all my animals and worm as needed, so shouldn't be to big a problem...only regular thing they are on is heartworm (Ivomec and Propylen Glycol) too many mosquitos here and too expensive to treat...


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

what kind of rabbit feed u use? it costs me $10 a 50lb bag..


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

It is an alfalfa based pellet from Producer's Cooperative in Bryan, TX


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

what is the brand name on the bag if it has one


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

It doesn't have a brand, they are milled right at the coop.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I wish the feed store that does its own milling was closer. I work in one town that is 34miles way but the feed store is in another town that is 34 miles the other way. Dang it all.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am lucky...its 60 to 70 miles, but my neighbor gets feed from their for her commercial dairy, so they deliver. I just order with her and go get mine when its ready!


----------

